# Can two different fish mate?



## ShadowsKoibito

Right now I have a pink striped convict gaurding eggs but I dont have another striped convict in the tank. Is it possible for them to mate with other fish? And if so is there any chance of the batch being successfull? Here's a list of the other fish I have in the tank: Fire Gourami, Paradise Fish, Rainbow fish, Kissing Gourami, Opal Gourami, Pearl Gourami, Clown Loach, Silver Dollar, Fancy Black Tetra, Skunk Loach, & Plecos.


----------



## Damon

2 different fish can mate in some cases. (African cichlids are good for this) but none of the fish you have listed will work with your convict. If for some reason the eggs do hatch, it will be a truly remarkable hybrid.


----------



## Gump

your convict is just laying eggs. they do that if there is no other male cichlid in the tank. Ive actually had two females lay together and guard them like they were a pair.


----------



## darkfalz

A pair of idiots!


----------



## emc7

Be happy the eggs aren't fertile and you wont be overrun with convicts.


----------

